# enseigner / apprendre



## aliena83

Hola a todos

No sé muy bien cuál es la diferencia entre enseigner y apprendre, en su acepción de enseñar. ¿Alguien me la puede explicar?

Gracias!!!


----------



## totor

El Petit Robert dice que *enseigner* es *faire connaître*, y que *apprendre* es *acquérir la connaissance de*.

O sea, uno puede *apprendre* solo, pero alguien le tiene que *enseigner*.


----------



## omep

Hola Aliena y Totor,

El problema es que en francés el verbo "apprendre" tiene los dos sentidos. Voy a dar ejemplos : 

*Les élèves apprennent l´anglais. : Los alumnos aprenden el inglés.*

*Le professeur apprend l´anglais à ses élèves. : El profesor enseña el inglés a sus alumnos.*


En cambio el verbo *"enseigner"* siempre significa *"enseñar"*.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

C'est exactement comme le souligne Omep, enseigner n'a qu'un sens, apprendre en a deux qui sont contraires (seule la présence de la préposition "à" change radicalement le sens vers enseigner).

En espagnol la différence est marquée par l'emploi de deux verbes distincts : aprender (recibir la enseñanza) et enseñar (impartir la enseñanza).

Par contre, la confusion entre aprendre et enseigner existe aussi en Espagne où l'on dit "dar clases" qu'on les reçoive ou qu'on les donne.

Et je me demande pourquoi nous tendons, de part et d'autre, à vouloir confondre l'enseignant et l'étudiant. Je trouve ça assez amusant.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## aliena83

¿Sería correcto entonces decir "Le professeur enseigne l'anglais a ses eleves"??Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!aliena83


----------



## totor

Usualmente se dice *le professeur apprend l'anglais à ses élèves*, pero mejor espera a ver qué te dicen los nativos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Posiblemente esté equivocado pero, *enseigner*, me transmite más la noción de una labor metódica, seria, continuada, de largo alcance, mientras que *apprendre*, en su acepción de enseñar, me parece de menor duración, más informal, menos comprometida, como para cosas que se aprenden rápidamente.


----------



## magdala

Gévy said:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Par contre, la confusion entre aprendre et enseigner existe aussi en Espagne où l'on dit "dar clases" qu'on les reçoive ou qu'on les donne.
> 
> Gévy


Es cierto Gévy! se debería de usar otro verbo en lugar de dar para el que recibe las clases.


----------



## josepbadalona

aliena83 said:


> ¿Sería correcto entonces decir "Le professeur enseigne l'anglais a ses eleves"??Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!aliena83


 
es muy correcto, lo que pasa es que usamos más "apprend" por pereza
pero "à" ses élèves


----------



## aliena83

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!!! me queda mucho más claro!! ;-)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En Argentina decimos _dar clase_ refiriéndonos al profesor. Los alumnos _van a clase_. Il semble que nous n'aimons pas confondre l'enseignant et l'étudiant!


----------



## utrerana

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
J`ai trouvé dans mon livre la phrase " Comme notre maître nous apprend à lire", et je vous demande, pouquoi l`utilisation du verbe apprendre à la place du verbe enseigner ? car apprendre  en espagnol selon j`ai cherché c`est aprender et enseigner c`est  impartir clases. je peux mettre la phrase : comme notre maître nous enseigne à lire?' 

                                 Merci d`avance!!


----------



## swift

Hola:

El verbo "aprender" tiene también el sentido de "enseñar". Pero el uso ha hecho que predomine el sentido que todos conocemos, es decir, el de adquirir un saber.

En francés, "apprendre" tiene el sentido de "enseñar", y se usa comúnmente así. No hay entonces necesidad de corregir la frase francesa.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## yserien

Dudo mucho que entre el personal dedicado a la enseñanza, profesores y alumnos se confundan ambos términos, tal vez en la calle...; enseñar, impartir, dar. Aprender,recibir...


----------



## utrerana

Para mí, que me dedico a la enseñanza hace ya 16 años, no es lo mismo aprender que enseñar. Yo enseño mi materia y los alumnos la aprenden, y esa era mi duda. Aprendo de mis alumnos cada vez que les imparto clases, ellos me enseñan y yo les enseño. No obstante, gracias por la aclarción, porque al menos en el ámbito educativo en el estoy inmersa, ambos conceptos se usan de forma diferentes.

                                        Un saludo y de nuevo, gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo también soy docente, y veo por qué te preocupaba la confusión. Lo que te puedo decir es que "aprender" con el sentido de "enseñar" es considerado un uso anticuado en castellano.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Lexinauta

swift said:


> El verbo "aprender" tiene también el sentido de "enseñar". Pero el uso ha hecho que predomine el sentido que todos conocemos, es decir, el de adquirir un saber.


Entiendo que te referís al uso anterior al 1500, recogido por el DRAE:
*aprender.*
(Del lat. _apprehendĕre_).
*5.* tr. ant. Enseñar, transmitir unos conocimientos.


----------



## utrerana

El *aprendizaje* es el proceso a través del cual se adquieren nuevas habilidades, destrezas, conocimientos, conductas o valores como resultado del estudio, la experiencia, la instrucción y la observación. 

La *enseñanza* es una actividad realizada conjuntamente mediante la interacción de 3 elementos: un profesor o docente, uno o varios alumnos o discentes y el objeto de conocimiento.el docente transmite sus conocimientos al o a los alumnos a través de diversos medios, técnicas y herramientas de apoyo; siendo él, la fuente del conocimiento, y el alumno un simple receptor ilimitado del mismo.
Fuente


En español sí hay diferencia entre ambas palabras , pero ya se, gracias a vuestras aclaraciones que en francés se usa más el verbo apprendre y enseigner sólo cuando es la acción de enseñar, o al menos eso he deducido!!


----------



## Gris

Buenas tardes.

He entendido bien la diferencia que señalaba omep entre:

Les élèves apprennent l´anglais. : Los alumnos aprenden el inglés.

Le professeur apprend l´anglais à ses élèves. : El profesor enseña el inglés a sus alumnos.

Pero si en vez de aprender "algo" aprendemos "a hacer algo" ¿cómo lo decimos? ¿Es correcto decir "j'apprends à écrire en français"? (en el sentido de aprender y no de enseñárselo a alguien)*.

*Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gris said:


> He entendido bien la diferencia que señalaba omep entre:
> 
> Les élèves apprennent l´anglais. : Los alumnos aprenden el inglés.
> 
> Le professeur apprend l´anglais à ses élèves. : El profesor enseña el inglés a sus alumnos. Sí, es común utilizar el apprendre en vez del enseigner. A mí me choca un poco, pero bueno...
> 
> Pero si en vez de aprender "algo" aprendemos "a hacer algo" ¿cómo lo decimos? ¿Es correcto decir "j'apprends à écrire en français"? (en el sentido de aprender y no de enseñárselo a alguien)*.
> 
> *Sí, claro, ese es el significado de apprendre, aprender.Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Gris

Gracias. Mi duda era sobre la preposición, entiendo el significado.


----------



## Logroño

A mí también me choca, sobre todo porque también disponen del verbo "enseigner" que es el que yo usaba siempre para referirme a mi labor docente.


----------



## eder_ic

con el paso del tiempo del estudio del frances he aprendido a no cuestionarlo y aceptarlo. Tiene dos maneras de expresar el mismo verbo como Omep expresó


"Les élèves apprennent l´anglais. : Los alumnos aprenden el inglés.

Le professeur apprend l´anglais à ses élèves. : El profesor enseña el inglés a sus alumnos."

Por otra parte Gévy escribió

"C'est exactement comme le souligne Omep, enseigner n'a qu'un sens, apprendre en a deux qui sont contraires (seule la présence de la préposition "à" change radicalement le sens vers enseigner)."

Por lo cual entiendo que apprendre DEBE de llevar "à" para expresar que se esta enseñando. es correcto o es sólo en este ejemplo?

Entonces tengo la duda de si lo siguiente significa lo mismo o si entonces "à" no es necesario y simplemente depende del contexto?


Je vais t'enseigner qqch (Te voy a enseñar algo)

Je vais t'apprendre qqch (Te voy a enseñar algo o voy a aprender de ti?)


----------



## jprr

eder_ic said:


> ...
> Je vais t'apprendre qqch (Te voy a enseñar algo o voy a aprender de ti?)


je vais *t'*apprendre xxx => je vais apprendre xxxx *à *toi.
je vais apprendre xxx* de *toi ... paraît curieux, et généralement ne sera pas employé. On utilisera plutôt:
        -  je vais l'apprendre de toi ( l  = xxx)
        -  tu vas* m*'apprendre xxx / tu vas *me* l'apprendre


----------

